# cheaper fairs to NI



## IANMORGAN (Jan 23, 2009)

IF YOU ARE THINKING OF COMMING ACROSS TO NI YOU SHOULD
TRY BOOKING YOUR TICKETS THROUGH NUTT TRAVEL.THEY DO TRAVEL DEALS FOR THE GENERAL MOTORSPORT.YOU CAN USUALLY GET A BETTER DEAL THROUGH THEM COMPARED TO MAIN FERRY TERMINALS.YOU DOINT HAVE TO BE IN MOTORSPORT EITHER.


----------



## eddiev (Jun 17, 2006)

doh! just booked to go over to ni at the end of the month. will try them next time. thanks for the tip.
cheers eddie


----------

